# Morse Archive of Recordings



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks to the contribution of many, there is an archive of mostly 500 kHz and HF WT signals mostly from 1980, 1990 and 2000.

http://tinyurl.com/djringjr which is a shortcut to the Archive.org collection.

If you have something to contribute, PM message me. I'll give you credit for the recording, book, or whatever.

One fellow made an interesting GW BASIC program called "THE MILL" which teaches American Landline Morse and International Morse. It's got a lot of features that you only find once you start exploring the menus.

73

David Ring


----------

